# Fork me



## TXUbering

I'm done. Got rid of my Uber vehicle this evening, which means I won't be Ubering for the foreseeable future. I may get back into it when it makes sense, but for now the risk seems like more than the reward. If Uber/Lyft had offered health insurance, then that would be one thing. But, they don't, so I didn't have much need for my Uber vehicle. On the plus side, I got a new car loan for 72 months, 0% interest. Oh and I won't be leaving the forums, just leaving the platform.


----------



## Real FM Steve

You're an addict. You will say that now. You'll relapse and you know it.


----------



## TXUbering

Real FM Steve said:


> You're an addict. You will say that now. You'll relapse and you know it.


I do miss Ubering, but there's no way in hell I'd do Uber in either of my current vehicles. Neither of them even get 20 MPG city, so I can't see myself taking someone to Jack in the Box for $6.00.


----------



## Real FM Steve

Acknowledgement of your addiction is a good first step but, we'll need to work on denial.


----------



## Uber's Guber

TXUbering said:


> If Uber/Lyft had offered health insurance, then that would be one thing. But, they don't


There's always Obamacare..... :biggrin:


----------



## TXUbering

Real FM Steve said:


> Acknowledgement of your addiction is a good first step but, we'll need to work on denial.


Should I call Rohit for that?


----------



## Mkang14

TXUbering said:


> I'm done. Got rid of my Uber vehicle this evening, which means I won't be Ubering for the foreseeable future. I may get back into it when it makes sense, but for now the risk seems like more than the reward. If Uber/Lyft had offered health insurance, then that would be one thing. But, they don't, so I didn't have much need for my Uber vehicle. On the plus side, I got a new car loan for 72 months, 0% interest. Oh and I won't be leaving the forums, just leaving the platform.


So you're basically just observing the Covid holiday.

Look at the bright side no more stinky butt pax
&#128186;&#127825;&#128168;. According to you that was a big issue


----------



## Real FM Steve

TXUbering said:


> Should I call Rohit for that?


assigning blame to others is not your solution.


----------



## TXUbering

Mkang14 said:


> So you're basically just observing the Covid holiday.
> 
> Look at the bright side no more stinky butt pax
> &#128186;&#127825;&#128168;. According to you that was a big issue


You remember my pax's butt funk.... That's old school, but yes no more funk from their trunk.

I figured I was in a good position to take advantage of the 0% APR that was being offered by the dealership. And it didn't help that another dealership was playing with me a few days ago. Muh new baby won't be taking any stinkass.... except for mine.












Real FM Steve said:


> assigning blame to others is not your solution.


Blame? I was going to call for support..... "Hello my name is Bob and I am an addict!" "Hello, my name is Bob too, have you tried restarting the app?"


----------



## SHalester

TXUbering said:


> Oh and I won't be leaving the forums, just leaving the platform.


so you will be joing the 'x drivers group' who post here and haven't driven in years. Cool beans.


----------



## TXUbering

SHalester said:


> so you will be joing the 'x drivers group' who post here and haven't driven in years. Cool beans.


@ariel5466 did you want to correct him or shall I? :whistling:

I haven't driven in a while, and I might be back after Covid is no longer a threat. I didn't do it out of necessity to begin with, I just did it so that I could buy a 2nd car.


----------



## SHalester

TXUbering said:


> @ariel5466 did you want to correct him or shall I?


oh, I love the tag team option. And, please, how can somebody keep track of every single daily posters' back stories and details. Specially when over months those same backstories and details =change= suddenly as if they don't know what they posted before. And that is not counting sock trolls.

So yeah, no way to keep track was just going by the recent post. Which was dripping with sarcasm that seems to have sailed over the intended mark. Ooops. Carry on and good luck.


----------



## ariel5466

TXUbering said:


> @ariel5466 did you want to correct him or shall I? :whistling:


Say what now? What happened?


----------



## TXUbering

ariel5466 said:


> Say what now? What happened?














SHalester said:


> oh, I love the tag team option. And, please, how can somebody keep track of every single daily posters' back stories and details. Specially when over months those same backstories and details =change= suddenly as if they don't know what they posted before. And that is not counting sock trolls.
> 
> So yeah, no way to keep track was just going by the recent post. Which was dripping with sarcasm that seems to have sailed over the intended mark. Ooops. Carry on and good luck.


Well, you can always follow @ariel5466 and then you won't have to be in the dark....sheesh!!












ariel5466 said:


> Because it's an internet message board. If you go around correcting everyone's spelling and grammar, not only will you have a full-time job on your hands, but you'll be exceedingly annoying to everyone.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

TXUbering said:


> *Fork me*


Sorry, you're not my type &#129325; :laugh:


----------



## mbd

TXUbering said:


> You remember my pax's butt funk.... That's old school, but yes no more funk from their trunk.
> 
> I figured I was in a good position to take advantage of the 0% APR that was being offered by the dealership. And it didn't help that another dealership was playing with me a few days ago. Muh new baby won't be taking any stinkass.... except for mine.
> 
> View attachment 493331
> 
> 
> 
> Blame? I was going to call for support..... "Hello my name is Bob and I am an addict!" "Hello, my name is Bob too, have you tried restarting the app?"


That's a 50k Titan :smiles: Generals owned by Conti... German.:smiles:


----------



## ariel5466

TXUbering said:


> Well, you can always follow @ariel5466 and then you won't have to be in the dark....sheesh!!


I'm still lost. I've been smoking weed all day.


----------



## SHalester

TXUbering said:


> Well, you can always follow @ariel5466


and maybe I already follow her?¿?

As I stated I don't spend a lot of time memorizing all regular posters back stories. Once I discovered over time, they change......nuff said.


----------



## TXUbering

mbd said:


> That's a 50k Titan :smiles: Generals owned by Conti... German.:smiles:


With all the dealer options, it topped out at just over $60K. I think they knocked it down to about $45-ish or so, and it wouldn't have been that bad if I didn't have so much negative equity with my Uber.



SHalester said:


> and maybe I already follow her?¿?
> 
> As I stated I don't spend a lot of time memorizing all regular posters back stories. Once I discovered over time, they change......nuff said.


lol, yes I get it, there are a lot of shifty derps out there. Sometimes I wonder if it's the same derp with different accounts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TXUbering said:


> I can't see myself taking someone to Jack in the Box for $6.00.


I wish that we still had Jack-in-the-Box here, but, the only two that we ever had closed when I was not living here. You could get the Breakfast Jack 'round-the-clock (Icky-D's thinks that it has something "new" with its "All Day Breakfast Menu"). The Breakfast Jack was about the only thing that I would eat from there. It was better than the Egg Ick-Muffin or those Crossandwich® or whatever it is the Booger King sells for brekkie. I had the Booger King only once and that was too much.

Alack! I suppose that Wheaties and a banana are better for me, anyhow.

Nice truck, though.


----------



## TXUbering

Another Uber Driver said:


> I wish that we still had Jack-in-the-Box here, but, the only two that we ever had closed when I was not living here. You could get the Breakfast Jack 'round-the-clock (Icky-D's thinks that it has something "new" with its "All Day Breakfast Menu"). The Breakfast Jack was about the only thing that I would eat from there. It was better than the Egg Ick-Muffin or those Crossandwich® or whatever it is the Booger King sells for brekkie. I had the Booger King only once and that was too much.
> 
> Alack! I suppose that Wheaties and a banana are better for me, anyhow.
> 
> Nice truck, though.


We have them out here almost as plentiful as we do McDonalds. I've actually been rather behaved of late. I've managed to stay away from fast food for about a year, maybe had a few meals here and there in a pinch. I can't say I blame any ant that's on a fast food diet, as it's convenient and in a pinch satisfies. One thing I will say, after going several months without eating the stuff, eating something that you used to eat regularly tastes like garbage after you've given your body nothing but clean food for a while.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TXUbering said:


> We have them out here almost as plentiful as we do McDonalds.


They were (and still are) everywhere in California, as well.

You correctly state that most fast food is garbage, which is why I avoid it. GF likes it, though. Each place has one or two things that I can tolerate, although I actually liked the Breakfast Jack. Most of what those fast food joints sell, I will not eat. The one or two tolerable things I will get if I am stuck with it.

It is funny, as you observe; if you do not eat there for a while, even the tolerable stuff tastes barely tolerable. I had not had an Egg Ick-Muffin in some time. GF wanted Icky-D's for brekkie. I had not poured my Wheaties, yet, so, allright, Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, out the door I go. She does not want me to walk, but, I am _not_ going to drive, either. Allright; compromise; I ride the bicycle. So I get her stuff and I get an Egg Ick-Muffin for me. I get back, unwrap the thing, and can barely finish it. I had to eat the banana anyhow, just to get the taste out of my mouth. The next time that she got me before I had poured my Wheaties, I just got her stuff and had my Wheaties and banana when I got home.

................and I am a guy who likes bacon, ham or sausage, eggs and potatoes. Sometimes, GF makes that for dinner. That Egg Ick-Muffin, though...........................it reminded me why I call it "Icky"-D's


----------



## ariel5466

Another Uber Driver said:


> GF wanted Icky-D's for brekkie. I had not poured my Wheaties, yet, so, allright, Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, out the door I go. She does not want me to walk, but, I am _not_ going to drive, either. Allright; compromise; I ride the bicycle. So I get her stuff and I get an Egg Ick-Muffin for me. I get back, unwrap the thing, and can barely finish it. I had to eat the banana anyhow, just to get the taste out of my mouth. The next time that she got me before I had poured my Wheaties, I just got her stuff and had my Wheaties and banana when I got home.


You're a good boyfriend &#128522;


----------



## TXUbering

Another Uber Driver said:


> They were (and still are) everywhere in California, as well.
> 
> You correctly state that most fast food is garbage, which is why I avoid it. GF likes it, though. Each place has one or two things that I can tolerate, although I actually liked the Breakfast Jack. Most of what those fast food joints sell, I will not eat. The one or two tolerable things I will get if I am stuck with it.
> 
> It is funny, as you observe; if you do not eat there for a while, even the tolerable stuff tastes barely tolerable. I had not had an Egg Ick-Muffin in some time. GF wanted Icky-D's for brekkie. I had not poured my Wheaties, yet, so, allright, Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, out the door I go. She does not want me to walk, but, I am _not_ going to drive, either. Allright; compromise; I ride the bicycle. So I get her stuff and I get an Egg Ick-Muffin for me. I get back, unwrap the thing, and can barely finish it. I had to eat the banana anyhow, just to get the taste out of my mouth. The next time that she got me before I had poured my Wheaties, I just got her stuff and had my Wheaties and banana when I got home.
> 
> ................and I am a guy who likes bacon, ham or sausage, eggs and potatoes. Sometimes, GF makes that for dinner. That Egg Ick-Muffin, though...........................it reminded me why I call it "Icky"-D's





ariel5466 said:


> You're a good boyfriend &#128522;


Although, it's ironic how he talks about liberals being people that will eventually push an oppressive society that will enslave us all, and he's already living it.... :roflmao: :roflmao:  :whistling:


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TXUbering said:


> will eventually


The present progressive tense would be more accurate than would the future tense plus adverb. Not that I would necessarily believe that anything to which one could apply the term "progressive" might be accurate, mind you, but, that is the accepted grammatical term for what would be more accurate. As one who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector of the Grammar Police, it is my Duty to use correct terminology.


----------



## TXUbering

Another Uber Driver said:


> The present progressive tense would be more accurate than would the future tense plus adverb. Not that I would necessarily believe that anything to which one could apply the term "progressive" might be accurate, mind you, but, that is the accepted grammatical term for what would be more accurate. As one who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector of the Grammar Police, it is my Duty to use correct terminology.


I had to bust your chops cause your description of a liberal existence sounds like your current living condition.  I have to admit though, the freedoms of being single can come at a cost, like yesterday doing a laundry load and having to remember to dig through the pockets of my clothes before starting the wash.....what kind of man am I? Oh right a free one. :whistling:


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TXUbering said:


> I had to bust your chops


I took it that way, I guess that I forgot to give you your "funny" like......here, let me make the correction, now..........there, done............what do they call wives and long term girlfriends? .....ball and chain? To-day, I must take her to the doctor



TXUbering said:


> the freedoms of being single can come at a cost


...............such as trying to boil water for coffee and burning it.................only because you keep forgetting to go ot Wally World and buy a coffee maker. You have the money. You have the car to get you there, you simply do not remember to go.



TXUbering said:


> having to remember to dig through the pockets of my clothes before starting the wash.....


That is one benefit, yes, The problem can arise, though, if you are one of those people who are up to things that _y'ain't got no bizz-ee-niss bein' up to_. Of course, you forget that the receipt is in your pocket. She finds it.....................................


----------



## UberchickATL

Uber's Guber said:


> There's always Obamacare..... :biggrin:
> View attachment 493284


Obamacare AKA The Affordable Healthcare Act is a blessing for millions of people. I'm on it and it's better insurance than I had while working a well paying, traditional full time job. If your main income is gig work, most likely you'll qualify for little or no cost health insurance. With millions out of work, they also have access to Obamacare. Life saving care during a pandemic is more important now than ever. But ya, I get it. Since you hate Obama, you hate anything associated with him.


----------



## TXUbering

Another Uber Driver said:


> I took it that way, I guess that I forgot to give you your "funny" like......here, let me make the correction, now..........there, done............what do they call wives and long term girlfriends? .....ball and chain? To-day, I must take her to the doctor
> 
> ...............such as trying to boil water for coffee and burning it.................only because you keep forgetting to go ot Wally World and buy a coffee maker. You have the money. You have the car to get you there, you simply do not remember to go.
> 
> That is one benefit, yes, The problem can arise, though, if you are one of those people who are up to things that _y'ain't got no bizz-ee-niss bein' up to_. Of course, you forget that the receipt is in your pocket. She finds it.....................................


There's definitely some give and take. For instance, when the significant other wants to drive your car, when they want to eat a specific food, etc. I love being able to do whatever at a whim without having to run it through a committee. One of the first things I remember about being single is when I had a craving for something decadent ar midnight. I drove to my local Whataburger and ordered a burger and a chicken taco. It felt both naughty and nice.



UberchickATL said:


> Obamacare AKA The Affordable Healthcare Act is a blessing for millions of people. I'm on it and it's better insurance than I had while working a well paying, traditional full time job. If your main income is gig work, most likely you'll qualify for little or no cost health insurance. With millions out of work, they also have access to Obamacare. Life saving care during a pandemic is more important now than ever. But ya, I get it. Since you hate Obama, you hate anything associated with him.


I sometimes wonder why there's so much hate towards him, but sometimes I have to stop wondering because I find that you can't rationalize something that is beyond the rational. Some people just have disdain for other people regardless of what they do. He got us out of the 2008 mess, he got us through several pandemics, something the current administration can't say, and yet people have a deep seeded hate for him. Oh well, some people will live miserably with their misguided notions.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberchickATL said:


> Since you hate Obama, you hate anything associated with him.


I actually voted for Obama both times. Despite that, I hate the so-called Obamacare. It actually is a misnomer. It really is Clinton/Pelosi/Reid "Care". Recall that when Obama was campaigning, he was against the individual mandate. He called it "fining people for being poor" or words similar. In true Soviet Style, the DNC compelled him to have his name applied to something that he opposed.

I got dry reamed by it. I could not afford the premiums. The deductibles were ridiculously high. I was ineligible for the subsidies. The premiums and deductibles both increased over one hundred per-cent over five years.

I was told that I could afford something that I could not.
I was compelled to purchase this thing with money that I did not have.
Once purchased, I could not afford to use it.

This nanny state horror hurt many people, especially the middle class.

Of course, these jackass Republicans could not do anything with it, despite their swearing that they could. One thing that they failed to understand was the most people wanted it fixed, not trashed. These dopey Republicans could manage neither.


----------



## Uber's Guber

UberchickATL said:


> Obamacare AKA The Affordable Healthcare Act is a blessing for millions of people. I'm on it and it's better insurance than I had while working a well paying, traditional full time job. If your main income is gig work, most likely you'll qualify for little or no cost health insurance. With millions out of work, they also have access to Obamacare.


When ObamaCare became law, my premiums tripled and my deductible doubled less than 18 months later. Furthermore, my doctor shut down his practice and retired early, citing ObamaCare regulations as the reason why. The only option to not keeping my insurance was to pay a fine.
Read the fine print, there is nothing "affordable" about the POS so-called affordable care act, it was a lie from the get-go and is designed to fail as a lead-in to eventual full-on government-controlled socialist healthcare and the eroding of new discoveries, medical innovations, and choice.


----------



## TXUbering

Another Uber Driver said:


> I actually voted for Obama both times. Despite that, I hate the so-called Obamacare. It actually is a misnomer. It really is Clinton/Pelosi/Reid "Care". Recall that when Obama was campaigning, he was against the individual mandate. He called it "fining people for being poor" or words similar. In true Soviet Style, the DNC compelled him to have his name applied to something that he opposed.
> 
> I got dry reamed by it. I could not afford the premiums. The deductibles were ridiculously high. I was ineligible for the subsidies. The premiums and deductibles both increased over one hundred per-cent over five years.
> 
> I was told that I could afford something that I could not.
> I was compelled to purchase this thing with money that I did not have.
> Once purchased, I could not afford to use it.
> 
> This nanny state horror hurt many people, especially the middle class.
> 
> Of course, these jackass Republicans could not do anything with it, despite their swearing that they could. One thing that they failed to understand was the most people wanted it fixed, not trashed. These dopey Republicans could manage neither.


Lol, actually I think the GOP called it Obamacare because it would turn people off of it. I remember seeing Jimmy Kimmel ask people how they liked Obamacare vs the ACA and a lot of people made excuses to hate "Obamacare".


----------



## Uber's Guber

TXUbering said:


> I sometimes wonder why there's so much hate towards him, but sometimes I have to stop wondering because I find that you can't rationalize something that is beyond the rational. Some people just have disdain for other people regardless of what they do. He got us out of the 2008 mess, he got us through several pandemics, something the current administration can't say, and yet people have a deep seeded hate for him. Oh well, some people will live miserably with their misguided notions.


Oh yeah, there was so much "deep-seeded hate" for Obama, those Republican masses gave up all "rational" and instead chose to follow their "misguided notions" to riot, pillage, loot, burn, destroy, attack, and shut down roadways & highways. 
Oh, wait a minute....&#129300;


----------



## Trafficat

UberchickATL said:


> Obamacare AKA The Affordable Healthcare Act is a blessing for millions of people. I'm on it and it's better insurance than I had while working a well paying, traditional full time job. If your main income is gig work, most likely you'll qualify for little or no cost health insurance. With millions out of work, they also have access to Obamacare. Life saving care during a pandemic is more important now than ever. But ya, I get it. Since you hate Obama, you hate anything associated with him.


What was a real blessing was when the obamacare penalty went away so I was able to not have to use it, without having to pay several hundred dollars to the government for non-insurance. This year, I've spent several hundred dollars on doctors, cash out of pocket.

Thanks to not having to pay for insurance nor a penalty, I actually have more of something I can actually use to buy healthcare: Cash.


----------



## Mkang14

Fork me⁉ No fork you‼

Run through my mind everytime I see this title.


----------



## FLKeys

TXUbering said:


> You remember my pax's butt funk.... That's old school, but yes no more funk from their trunk.
> 
> I figured I was in a good position to take advantage of the 0% APR that was being offered by the dealership. And it didn't help that another dealership was playing with me a few days ago. Muh new baby won't be taking any stinkass.... except for mine.
> 
> View attachment 493331
> 
> 
> 
> Blame? I was going to call for support..... "Hello my name is Bob and I am an addict!" "Hello, my name is Bob too, have you tried restarting the app?"


There are a few people in my area Ubering in trucks like that. One gut has LED lights around the tire rims that light up as he drives.


----------



## TXUbering

FLKeys said:


> There are a few people in my area Ubering in trucks like that. One gut has LED lights around the tire rims that light up as he drives.


Wow, that's got to be a little insane. It makes me wonder if they are just trying to keep their payments current or if they are really just that bored.



ariel5466 said:


> You're a good boyfriend &#128522;


Does your hubby know that @Another Uber Driver is your bf?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Uber's Guber said:


> There's always Obamacare..... :biggrin:
> View attachment 493284


The country should have just bit the bullet and gone the single-payer UNIVERSAL HEALTH CARE route. It costs less in the long run. Every other 1st World country does this. It's not perfect, but 10,000x better than the current USA system (unless you are in the top 5% income earners).

I understand that the ACA was a pragmatic compromise becuase American Politics is nutty, and Industry Lobbying is out of control. But really, it would have saved the USA billions and made its citizens healthier, less stressed and more productive.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

SHalester said:


> so you will be joing the 'x drivers group' who post here and haven't driven in years. Cool beans.


We went from Uber X, to Ex-Uber.



TXUbering said:


> You remember my pax's butt funk.... That's old school, but yes no more funk from their trunk.
> 
> I figured I was in a good position to take advantage of the 0% APR that was being offered by the dealership. And it didn't help that another dealership was playing with me a few days ago. Muh new baby won't be taking any stinkass.... except for mine.
> 
> View attachment 493331
> 
> 
> 
> Blame? I was going to call for support..... "Hello my name is Bob and I am an addict!" "Hello, my name is Bob too, have you tried restarting the app?"


Damn, that's a nice truck. I was about to tell you to take good care of it, but I already know you will.



Uber's Guber said:


> There's always Obamacare..... :biggrin:
> View attachment 493284


I'm on Obamacare. The secret is to never get sick. That way I don't get punched in the face with my $3,000 deductible.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TXUbering said:


> Does your hubby know that @Another Uber Driver is your bf?


Worse might be if _my_ girlfriend finds out anything.


----------



## ariel5466

TXUbering said:


> Does your hubby know that @Another Uber Driver is your bf?


He's not, I just approve of how he treats his girlfriend. &#128522;

@Another Uber Driver, maybe you can give Mr.ariel5466 some tips on what to do when I want him to go get something for me. &#128514;


----------



## TXUbering

ariel5466 said:


> He's not, I just approve of how he treats his girlfriend. &#128522;
> 
> @Another Uber Driver, maybe you can give Mr.ariel5466 some tips on what to do when I want him to go get something for me. &#128514;


Just make sure @Another Uber Driver doesn't give him the long drawn out version.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ariel5466 said:


> @Another Uber Driver, maybe you can give Mr.ariel5466 some tips on what to do when I want him to go get something for me


I must do it. Girlfriend has a house full of Tweety Birds that always take her part. If I do not go to get it, they will pick up hammers and chase me out of the house. The last thing that you want is mad Tweety Birds' giving you dirty looks and other Tweety Birds' threatening you with hammers.


----------



## ariel5466

Another Uber Driver said:


> I must do it. Girlfriend has a house full of Tweety Birds that always take her part. If I do not go to get it, they will pick up hammers and chase me out of the house. The last thing that you want is mad Tweety Birds' giving you dirty looks and other Tweety Birds' threatening you with hammers.
> 
> View attachment 497996
> 
> 
> View attachment 497997


Where does one obtain these significant other-threatening Tweeties? &#128523;


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ariel5466 said:


> Where does one obtain these significant other-threatening Tweeties?


...........wherever stuffed Tweety Birds are sold..................................


----------



## ariel5466

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........wherever stuffed Tweety Birds are sold..................................


So she just chucks stuffed animals at you until you do what she wants?

Interesting...


----------



## TXUbering

ariel5466 said:


> Where does one obtain these significant other-threatening Tweeties? &#128523;


Tweeties sounds like what Trump eats for breakfast.... &#129300;


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TXUbering said:


> Tweeties sounds like what Trump eats for breakfast....





ariel5466 said:


> So she just chucks stuffed animals at you until you do what she wants? Interesting...


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Every other 1st World country does this.


Sadly, it says a lot about the US.


----------



## TXUbering

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Damn, that's a nice truck. I was about to tell you to take good care of it, but I already know you will.


Thanks, considering I drove my other car to the dealership (will be 4 years old this December) and the finance guy was shocked that it was 4 years old when he asked me about it, I'm hoping to be just as careful with this truck. The key to my 4 year old car, I would say, is that I exclusively hand wash it. I think I took it through an automated car wash once when I tore my Achilles heel and it was too dirty for my taste (kinda like @Mkang14 's pervy jokes  ).

Funny story about my trip to that dealership, a guy was trading in an Alfa Romeo SUV and parked next to me. Another salesman that was helping the guy kept pressing the keyfob trying to get the door to open on my car. The SUV was literally right next to my car and the hazard lights kept blinking as he kept pushing the keyfob. I guess since I've rebadged my car to its roots (Holden), he can sort of be forgiven for getting the wrong car.

I took this about a month ago, no filters but a very ominous orange-ish sunset. Now I know what the toilets at the White House feel like when Trump's about to "tweet".... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mkang14

TXUbering said:


> Tweeties sounds like what Trump eats for breakfast.... &#129300;


I heard he enjoys tweety twisters &#127786;&#128037;


----------



## TXUbering

Mkang14 said:


> I heard he enjoys tweety twisters.


OMG, that would totally be a dad joke if not for the pervy nature of it!!  "daddy what's a tweety twister?" "C'mere let me show you! <purple nurple applied>"


----------



## Mkang14

TXUbering said:


> OMG, that would totally be a dad joke if not for the pervy nature of it!!  "daddy what's a tweety twister?" "C'mere let me show you! <purple nurple applied>"


I've heard they're delicious &#129396;


----------



## TXUbering

Mkang14 said:


> I've heard they're delicious &#129396;
> View attachment 498160


That should totally be @ariel5466 's new hair color. Although she might be freaked out at you looking "deliciously" at her....


----------



## ariel5466

TXUbering said:


> That should totally be @ariel5466 's new hair color. Although she might be freaked out at you looking "deliciously" at her....


Why would I be freaked out? Do you not remember @Mkang14 and I nonstop flirting last year? &#128514;


----------



## TXUbering

ariel5466 said:


> Why would I be freaked out? Do you not remember @Mkang14 and I nonstop flirting last year? &#128514;


She did mention something about getting your UP.net name tattooed on her somewhere....  :whistling: &#129300;

It's funny, I keep bouncing from the "Quit" and "Politics" forums. I think that's a secret message for our current Commander-in-Chief.....


----------



## Mkang14

TXUbering said:


> She did mention something about getting your UP.net name tattooed on her somewhere....  :whistling: &#129300;


What are you trying to get to happen. I suspect your intentions are unpure &#129300;.

3 purple nurples for you and 1 tweety twister.


----------



## TXUbering

Mkang14 said:


> What are you trying to get to happen. I suspect your intentions are unpure &#129300;.


Well, I am about to go drop a 3-coiler..... {looks over at @NauticalWheeler } So I'm not going to argue that point.... 



Mkang14 said:


> What are you trying to get to happen. I suspect your intentions are unpure &#129300;.
> 
> 3 purple nurples for you and 1 tweety twister.


There were some nurples, I felt all purple, and there was some "twisting" action.... you're kinda freaking me out with how well you described it!


----------



## Mkang14

TXUbering said:


> Well, I am about to go drop a 3-coiler..... {looks over at @NauticalWheeler } So I'm not going to argue that point....
> 
> There were some nurples, I felt all purple, and there was some "twisting" action.... you're kinda freaking me out with how well you described it!


Here's a good read (title topic aside). Not sure where you were but I suspect creating what was to become adventure time.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-150-cleaning-fee.346408/page-11#post-5306980


----------



## TXUbering

Mkang14 said:


> Here's a good read (title topic aside). Not sure where you were but I suspect creating what was to become adventure time.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-150-cleaning-fee.346408/page-11#post-5306980


You're calling me a rapist?!?!?!?!  &#129402;:cryin:&#128557;


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Mkang14 said:


> I've heard they're delicious &#129396;
> View attachment 498160


That drink looks like something I would like in this triple digit heat


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TXUbering said:


> I've rebadged my car to its roots (Holden),


"People Trust Holden" as the old slogan went.
Well they used to, anyway.
Now they're gone completely from Australia's new car scene, after limping along selling rebadged (mainly low-end Asian-made) rubbish.
The last Commodore (ZB) we were inflicted with was a front-drive Opel - the base model had a turbo four petrol engine.
In a new world record, I actually saw two on the road today - very few sold.
Good to see at least one American enjoying one of the last "Real Holdens"!


----------



## TXUbering

Lowestformofwit said:


> "People Trust Holden" as the old slogan went.
> Well they used to, anyway.
> Now they're gone completely from Australia's new car scene, after limping along selling rebadged (mainly low-end Asian-made) rubbish.
> The last Commodore (ZB) we were inflicted with was a front-drive Opel - the base model had a turbo four petrol engine.
> In a new world record, I actually saw two on the road today - very few sold.
> Good to see at least one American enjoying one of the last "Real Holdens"!


If it's any consolation, when I take the 'ole girl' out, I get at least 2-3 comments, and plenty of rubber-necking. As I've mentioned before, one time I drove through the airport out here as it was a quicker route for me. I got a little frisky and put the Uber beacon on the windshield as I drove through the airport pickup area. The looks on the passengers' faces as I drove by, "OOOH is that my Uber?" was pretty hilarious. I think it was a combination of "Wait, is that my Uber?" to "What kind of car is that?" :roflmao: Damn shame they don't make these anymore.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

Fork me? No fork you!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

UberchickATL said:


> Obamacare AKA The Affordable Healthcare Act is a blessing for millions of people. I'm on it and it's better insurance than I had while working a well paying, traditional full time job. If your main income is gig work, most likely you'll qualify for little or no cost health insurance. With millions out of work, they also have access to Obamacare. Life saving care during a pandemic is more important now than ever. But ya, I get it. Since you hate Obama, you hate anything associated with him.


Trump should have changed the name to TrumpCare.

The red hats would wave them guns and say they love it.

I don't care if it's TrumpCare or BambamaCare, it is a life saver for me right now. Without any solid income due to COVID at least health insurance isn't one of my issues in a already challenging time.


----------



## W00dbutcher




----------



## 58756

Yes I will Fork You On Github



TXUbering said:


> I do miss Ubering, but there's no way in hell I'd do Uber in either of my current vehicles. Neither of them even get 20 MPG city, so I can't see myself taking someone to Jack in the Box for $6.00.


What is this $6 you talk about? We see $3


----------



## TXUbering

Ozzyoz said:


> Yes I will Fork You On Github
> 
> 
> What is this $6 you talk about? We see $3


Nice to see dara is taking care of his peeps. /Sarcasm


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

TXUbering said:


> I do miss Ubering, but there's no way in hell I'd do Uber in either of my current vehicles. Neither of them even get 20 MPG city, so I can't see myself taking someone to Jack in the Box for $6.00.


Well then, how about Burger King for $6.01?


----------



## Young Kim

Real FM Steve said:


> You're an addict. You will say that now. You'll relapse and you know it.


Epic reply!!!


----------



## Amos69

Damn Crypt robbers


----------



## Gtown Driver

TXUbering said:


> I'm done. Got rid of my Uber vehicle this evening, which means I won't be Ubering for the foreseeable future. I may get back into it when it makes sense, but for now the risk seems like more than the reward. If Uber/Lyft had offered health insurance, then that would be one thing. But, they don't, so I didn't have much need for my Uber vehicle. On the plus side, I got a new car loan for 72 months, 0% interest. Oh and I won't be leaving the forums, just leaving the platform.


The fact that these rideshare companies can't provide health insurance when they're already scheming to create driverless cars that don't need health insurance is just mind numbing. Gotta love corporatism


----------



## TXUbering

Ummm.... hello?!?!


----------

